# question about gold fish in water tank



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, this may seem odd to a few, but I got some gold fish from a lady that was moving and needed to get rid of them as she had them in her goat water tank. She told me they ate the mosquito larvae that was in the water, so I told her I would take them since we have a mosquito problem here. I have noticed my goats poop is soft now and in a c lump rather than firm pellots. Is this normal since I added something to the water that they are not used to? Should I worry? I am a worry wart when it comes to my animals and I dont want them getting sick over this. I am just trying to cut down on the mosquitos next year for their sake and mine for when I am out there with them. :roll: Thanks to anybody who answers this.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

Diet change will directly affect the droppings and can cause soft stools for awhile until the goats system adjusts to the change. The gold fish in the water would not be considered a "diet change" unless they could catch and eat the slippery little morsels.  

I suspect something else has changed. If it was spring I'd guess they were eating green stuff but since its the middle of winter I'd lean toward soft droppings being caused by a concentrated diet. Like grain and/or leafy alfalfa. I have never worried about soft clumpy stools. On the other hand.... if it pours out, start worrying.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I have recently added goldfish to my stock tank too and I have seen no changes in stools. I would lean toward something else.


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

I was just curious because their food has not changed, they have been on the same stuff for about 2 years now, and once I added the fish, that's when the droppings changed. They have been wormed about 3-4 months ago, does anybody have any suggestions that maybe I should re-worm them and start from there? Their attitudes are unchanged, so that's why I wondered if anybody else experienced what I am. I am gratefull for the posts so far and look foward to any more input. Thank you
Cindy :roll:


----------

